# All for Fun!  Who is your silliest, strangest dream romance crush?



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Haha!  I knew a man who was in love with "Betty Boop"! 
 My late husband had a crush on Ava Gardner!  (couldn't see that, but I'm not a man)
Our very own @Gary O has Sophia Loren.
and @Ruthanne, I hope you post that "snow guy" again!

Who would your fantasy dream romance be?  Forget your age!  This is just for fun!
Let's see some pictures!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Here's mine!  I don't think he exists, but if you know him, send him my way!


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 31, 2022)

I had a crush on Richard Boone.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Jan 31, 2022)

TOM JONES!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

shedevil7953 said:


> TOM JONES!


It’s not unusual!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Barney Rubble- He is so sweet and put up with everything from loud mouth Fred Flintstone.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> It’s not unusual!
> ​


Oh!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

My dream lover would be Bettie Page!


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 31, 2022)

my big crush for a long time..Paul Newman


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 31, 2022)

Here ya go @Gaer Yes, this guy is lookin good!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 206287
> 
> Here ya go @Gaer Yes, this guy is lookin good!


Woo-Hoo!  Thanks Ruthanne!  You have GOOD TASTE!!!!


----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2022)

We have similar taste Gaer ! If I find him first I’ll let you know if he has a brother


----------



## timoc (Jan 31, 2022)

Who is your silliest, strangest dream romance crush?​
*I refuse* point blank to tell you all about Olive Oyl and me.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Wren said:


> We have similar taste Gaer ! If I find him first I’ll let you know if he has a brother
> View attachment 206288


Oh Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2022)

Please don't tell my husband!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Here's mine!  I don't think he exists, but if you know him, send him my way!View attachment 206278


That's Santa Claus, aka Saint Nick, and of course he exists!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> That's Santa Claus, aka Saint Nick, and of course he exists!


Really?  Well, Send him over!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Natalie Wood was my childhood-ish dream-girl. Then later it was Alfre Woodard cuz she was so freaking sexy.
And in the 70s I had such a crush on Ali McGraw I actually bought a Cover-Girl magazine once. And it's not like anyone even asked but I said it was for my daughter, who was like 5 or 6 at the time.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 31, 2022)

I guess I do have a fantasy/dream, but its not a real person, just an image...  Probably not the ideal woman by most standards, just a nice comfortable, and sexy dream...

Don't tell my wife, LOL!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 31, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> That's Santa Claus, aka Saint Nick, and of course he exists!


I though it was @Gary O'


----------



## Gaer (Jan 31, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I though it was @Gary O'


No, no, no.   but he can have a tummy like a bowl full of jelly!  But he has to be magical!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I though it was @Gary O'


No, but very similar looking. 

And Gear's appreciation for Gary O's physical form is common knowledge here. His intelligence, too, of course.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 31, 2022)

I love my wife and don't have celebrity crushes.  But there's something about Diane Lane....


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2022)

When I was a young'un,  it was Michael Landon.  Mmmmm-mmmmmm......


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 31, 2022)

It was my 2nd grade teacher. I was totally infatuated with her. 7 years old!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 31, 2022)

Jim Morrison of The Doors. Also, Bruce Lee.


----------



## IFortuna (Feb 1, 2022)

Any age!  Wow!  Saw Desperado over 20 times in the theater.


----------



## IFortuna (Feb 1, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 206287
> 
> Here ya go @Gaer Yes, this guy is lookin good!


Why you do this to me Ruthanne?!!   I will need oxygen.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Really?  Well, Send him over!


Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2022)

Looks like Jerry Garcia!


----------



## IFortuna (Feb 1, 2022)

I agree with Lenny.  Under appreciated man.


----------



## charry (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## charry (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## caroln (Feb 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Here's mine!  I don't think he exists, but if you know him, send him my way!View attachment 206278


Santa???


----------



## Wren (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Who would your fantasy dream romance be?


I think it is interesting that a lot (not all) folks have chosen movie stars or famous people.  Maybe that's natural and to be expected.

I have always believed that people who manage to make themselves famous are probably not people I would like personally.  To rise to fame takes a lot of self promotion and selfishness, or so I think.  There are lots of beautiful talented people in the world who never achieve fame, I suspect at least partly because they are less so.

I can certainly appreciate looking at a Beyoncé, J Lo, Raquel or Marilyn.  But they don't make my definition of a fantasy romance.  It has to be someone I believe I would like, and who would like me...


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2022)

I've always loved Albert Einstein but he made lousy husband material!  I like Neil Degrasse Tyson and his sexy conversation


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2022)

"Talk to me.  Talk to me about the Big Bang, Neil"


----------



## charry (Feb 1, 2022)

Wren said:


> View attachment 206380


Who is  he wren ? Lol


----------



## Wren (Feb 1, 2022)

My boyfriend, taken last week when we were out for a walk....


----------



## Gaer (Feb 1, 2022)

Wren said:


> My boyfriend, taken last week when we were out for a walk....


Why would you ever take time out for a walk?   hahaha!


----------



## Wren (Feb 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Why would you ever take time out for a walk?


There wasn’t much walking going on  I can assure you Gaer !


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


>


Well, you asked for the strangest dream crush.....lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2022)

1)  Paul Newman

2)  Tom Brady.


----------



## IFortuna (Feb 1, 2022)

charry said:


> Who is  he wren ? Lol


Jason Momoa. Yum!


----------



## IFortuna (Feb 1, 2022)

My fantasy lives the next town over.  I have his photo but can't put it on here.  He shatters me every time I look at him.
I have had to start taking my BP meds again. LOL  No joke.  He knows how I feel but he does not believe me.  I will have to wait because unless he tells me to go away, I cannot go.  He even told me to go and 10 seconds later he said he was sorry.  I told him bye too and a day later I told him I missed him. Now we are back, for who knows how long?  It is so sick!  But, great too.  I am 10 years older but who is counting.  Some day I would love to put his picture up.  He is every bit as gorgeous as Momoa, but real.  Believe me, he really is devastating.


----------



## caroln (Feb 1, 2022)

Latin singer Chayanne.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 1, 2022)

caroln said:


> Santa???


Go viral,.....


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 1, 2022)

Owen Clive or Clive Owen


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 1, 2022)

Has anyone seen him?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Looks like Jerry Garcia!


They all look like Jerry Garcia.


----------



## charry (Feb 2, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> Jason Momoa. Yum!


Never heard or seen him before….but yes wren and lfortuna….a bit of eye candy there


----------



## charry (Feb 2, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Owen Clive or Clive Owen


Yep an English actor autumn ……he’s lovely x


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 2, 2022)

Guess who one of them is?


----------



## timoc (Feb 2, 2022)

*Last night,* I dreamt Olive Oyl and I were in bed together..... we were slipping and skidding all over the place.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 2, 2022)

I was pretty impressed with this fine lady. Mike

https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=Wh...t/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/roger_rabbit.jpg


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2022)

I know I’m old, but back in the day, I was totally in love with Rita Hayworth.


----------



## Trish (Feb 2, 2022)

I can't think of any silly or strange crushes  but, many moons ago I had a crush on Kris Kristofferson.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 2, 2022)

Della Street. No. not Barbara Hale, the actress, who portrayed her. I had a crush on Perry Mason's secretary.. She was so efficient, cool, and sexy. And you knew she and Perry were an item, but she'd never tell.


----------



## timoc (Feb 2, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I know I’m old, but back in the day, I was totally in love with Rita Hayworth.
> 
> View attachment 206535


Weren't we all, Pappy, weren't we all?


----------



## Medusa (Mar 28, 2022)

When I as a little girl, it was Speed Racer, but I eventually outgrew him and moved onto Inuyasha. (Though I do kind of have a side thing for Howl from Howl's Moving Castle.)


----------



## Medusa (Mar 28, 2022)

Trish said:


> I can't think of any silly or strange crushes  but, many moons ago I had a crush on Kris Kristofferson.


He _was _very sexy in, "A Star is Born."


----------



## Medusa (Mar 28, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> Jim Morrison of The Doors. Also, Bruce Lee.


Right there with ya about Bruce Lee.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I've always loved Albert Einstein but he made lousy husband material!  I like Neil Degrasse Tyson and his sexy conversation
> View attachment 206393


I agree; also:


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 28, 2022)

​





Matrix with those green eyes!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 28, 2022)

Who revived this thread?
Anyway, He would be a cross between Grizzly Adams and Santa Clause. (physically)
Hahahaha!


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2022)

Growing up I had a crush on Elvis the first time I saw him on TV. I also had a crush on Paul Peterson and The Lone Ranger. Now the only crush I have is my husband.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 4, 2022)

The more I think about it and now that I'm older, the perfect crush would be a cross between these two:



*and*


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 14, 2022)

Connie Hines..  She played Wilbur Post's wife on the tv show Mr. Ed.


----------



## Llynn (May 12, 2022)

In the 60's I thought Paula Prentiss was a hot number.


----------



## Feelslikefar (May 12, 2022)

From the moment I saw her on screen, and she asked that famous question, I was in love!


----------



## Bella (May 12, 2022)

*John Forsythe - Yes, please. *

















Edited because photos disappeared.Re-posted, we'll see.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2022)

I know 


are too young for me, just don't tell my hubby.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Oct 18, 2022)

Don Johnson of Miami Vice.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 19, 2022)

Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Oct 19, 2022)

Austin Butler, the new Elvis.


----------



## Chet (Oct 19, 2022)

Miss Kitty played by Amanda Blake on Gunsmoke.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 19, 2022)

Handsome young man, whom one day might be a handsome older man


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 16, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Handsome young man, whom one day might be a handsome older man
> View attachment 245665


Who is he?


----------



## 1955 (Dec 16, 2022)

*Hedy Lamarr Bains & Beauty*
I’m always impressed with smart women and she invented/patented technology that formed the foundation of modern communications such as WiFi/Cell Phone’s, etc.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Gaer and or Matrix   







Hey, it's a dream, not reality, ya know?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 16, 2022)

Well it wasn't Edward G. Robinson.......(although I did like Romania)


----------



## hearlady (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 16, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Gaer and or Matrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What?
Why?

That is kinda cute
but,

Are you a man or a woman?
Matrix is a man and I am a woman.
and,
Don't classify "trans" as humanoid.

Speak up.  Boldness has magic and power in it..


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Gaer, I was just yanking yanking your chain and yours too, Matrix, if you
see this post. I just thought that it would be funny to see what kind of reaction I
would get and now I know. No harm or consternation intended, just having fun!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 16, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Gaer, I was just yanking yanking your chain and yours too, Matrix, if you
> see this post. I just thought that it would be funny to see what kind of reaction I
> would get and now I know. No harm or consternation intended, just having fun!


OK!  Good!
Whew!


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 31, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 206287
> 
> Here ya go @Gaer Yes, this guy is lookin good!


Oh my my! Thanks for the picture of the snow. That's some mighty nice snow if I say so myself. Here in Florida it would be great to have some of that snow. Thanks for sharing the snow


----------

